# My Temp (to Perm?) Router Table



## mikej460 (26 Dec 2020)

I need a temporary router table to rebate all the timbers that hold the glass for our new greenhouse. As I plan to replace my cold and very damp 1970's prefab garage with a brand new workshop in the spring I wanted a router table that I could use in the garage then store away in my much drier tool shed. I trawled YouTube and came across an idea to build one that could be attached to an existing workbench and I have a solid but well used ex-school workbench which was ideal (bought some 15 years ago for £45 at a local auction).

I decided to make the top with 30mm birch ply (£40 for 795 x 600mm on eBay) and the fence from 18mm birch ply (£10 from a local Joiners), all instead of MDF because of the damp problem. and also thick enough to support a heavy Triton TRA001 (bought from Toolstation as I had a discount voucher and it was cheaper than most anyway). The frame is made from pocket holed scrap pine which I might replace if I decide to make the table permanent. I also decided to mount the Triton under an INCRA MagnaLOCK™ Router Plate 7518-T, an MDF template and T Tracks from Wood Workers Workshop (Peter and Jim were very helpful). I bought 2 x double feather boards from Rutlands so I could have the flexibility to use as singles or doubles. I made the guard from a 100mm square piece of tinted 3mm Perspex from eBay and cut the insert plate out with a Wealden T8037B-1/2 Template Trim cutter using my Triton. I then put on 4 coats of shellac and then waxed the table and fence.

My mate had a 1/2" cutter on an old 1/4" Elu that I used for the tracks (lovely router). I cut the slots for the perspex cutter guard on my old 1/4" Dewalt and its mini table that you can see in the background. The NVR (£16 on eBay) was piggy backed to a shallow boxed 13A socket (nice idea from another forum member ).







I made 4 pegs from 18mm ply offcuts to hold the router lift handle and wrench. The red fence knobs were also supplied by Wood Workers Workshop. There is also space in the fence for a cutter holder.





Here's the Triton, note the damp on the floor following the recent torrential downpours, flood water was lapping at the bottom of the garage door. I've just ordered a space heater from Machine Mart to dry it out and keep me warmer until the Spring. Meanwhile I'm bringing the Triton and insert in each night to protect it.





Finally a pic to show how it connects to the old bench, I used insert nuts in the bench skirt then bolted the ply legs to it. I may replace the bolts with male knobs but for now it is as solid as a rock.





Apart from one or two minor router nicks the only problem was using shellac as it is too soft and easily scratches so I will cut it back and varnish it.


----------



## Jameshow (26 Dec 2020)

Nice job!! I should make one myself! 

Cheers James


----------



## billw (26 Dec 2020)

Great job on that fence! I just ordered the same parts as you from Peter so looking forward to fitting it in the new year.

I hope I can cut Perspex on a bandsaw?


----------



## mikej460 (26 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Great job on that fence! I just ordered the same parts as you from Peter so looking forward to fitting it in the new year.
> 
> I hope I can cut Perspex on a bandsaw?


I used a fret saw Bill then sanded it with no problem. I have seen one cut on a bandsaw on YouTube.


----------



## stimpy (1 Jan 2021)

That looks great mate!.. Have you got a link for the NVR please?.


----------



## mikej460 (1 Jan 2021)

KEDU KJD17B-16 230V NVR Pushbutton Switches Large Flap Push Button Switch | eBay

Note: it is a 2 in 2 out dual pole switch but there is another spade connector, designed to include a main emergency stop or some such. This needs to be connected to the live in spade connector otherwise it won't latch when the green power on button is pressed.


----------

